# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Doctor's Dreams

## doctor

***COMMENTS AND QUESTIONS WELCOMED***
***Lucid***
***Nightmare***

dates refer to the morning that i had the dreams

1/21/09
*Eye of the Hurricane*
I was in some sort of hexagonal building about as wide as three quarters of a football field. All of it was cement with a strip of windows circling the building. Each floor was about 2 stories high and in the center was an elevator. The building itself reached unknown heights. From where i remember I went up to the weather room and it turned out a hurricane was coming for the building. in fact: outside of the window it was visible about 5 miles away (i was extremely high in the building). The weather people said it would be not too long maybe 20 mins before it could get to us. the whole sky wasn't dark or anything. it was just a hurricane with no clouds except for on the perimeter of the cylindrical death tube. I yell that the hurricane was actually coming right now for it had sped p considerably and was on top of the building that we were in. I rushed to the top, my girlfriend with me and as the hurricane came from the side of the it raised until the bottom was about 20 ft from the roof of the building. then it started to pass over s. the winds were still fierce but i decided to go with my camera phone and take a picture of the extremely small eye of the storm. my gf yells that its extremely dangerous what i'm doing but i proceed any way, clinging haphazardly to a column of cement that supported the the small elevator covering on the roof. i snap the picture and as quickly as it came, the hurricane departs.

*Smart Bandits (FRAG)*
I was robbing a convenient store with an older version of one of my friends. The clerk was indian and me and my friend were playing the bad cop good cop reutine but as the robbers. I was the crazy one. because of our plots, he called us the smart robbers.

all i can remember of that one.

----------


## doctor

jan 22 09

just shreds:

me giving a high five and saying that they get diplomat points or something?

----------


## doctor

As I go through the tutorials I realised that when I was trying to WILD last night that I actually had gotten very close and had experienced HHs. To know that is extremely cool so next time I will try it in a quieter setting.

----------


## doctor

jan 23
*Under Cover Janitor*
I find myself at a school's computer lab. The school in today seems to be ripped apart by an atom bomb. Literaly the walls are still standing but with 1/50 of the material so this makes it quite easy to see into other rooms. The weren't really other rooms but more sections that were vaguely seperated by the barely standing partitions.

 I'm working on the computer, not sure what, but then the computer screen just goes black. It's a little fuzzy then I talking to the janitor who confides in me that he's not a janitor at all but an undercover agent trying to find the source of the computer crashes that have been happening for a while. He tells me to join this group of kids who hapen to be eating at a table near us. there is no one else that I can see, and nor will any one else join the dream later on. I see that these are all people that I know in the real world but that doesn't phase me at all. 

I sit with the crowd and start asking questions about the mysterious computer crashes. One girl laughes and says, "Well you know about Ctrl+4?" I dont remember what that was but I do remember that in the dream Ctrl 3 had something to do with your computer and a mariachi band. But I say yes anyway. "Well we use Ctrl 5" At this moment the janitor can be seen through one of the holes in the wall and everyone points at him mockingly. 

To fit in I do the same and hopes he understands. After this with my mission accomplished I head to the room (if you can call it that) that he was in and look around for others. I see none. I start to talk about ctrl5 and then another guy I know seems to be on a laptop on a nearby table. He keeps yelling "What is ctrl5!!!" I remember I drove away somewhere with the janitor then its blank.

*Assassin*
I remember something about shooting someone while jumping over them.

----------


## doctor

jan 24
*Martial Acting*

This was weird, although that follows the pattern of most of my dreams. Also since its late in the day and not my usual morning post, it's a wee bit shredded.

So apparently I was this stage actor and we went to put on a show outdoors for some people. Next thing I know the landscape turns desolate and post apocolyptic as tanks roll over the hill. I end up getting into a tank myself and fighting ensues.

Cool thing is I think a common dream sign through all of my dreams is some sort of fighting slash war. The great majority of my dreams that I remember have fighting in them.

*Good News!*

I think I had a lucid dream but I don't remember any of it except for the begining. The part that I do remember is saying that I was lucid and being amazed. Then I woke up. I REAAAALY had to go to the bathroom. That was depressing.

So, I'm not going to count that as my first lucid dream.

----------


## doctor

jan 25

Had to pee like a friggin race horse twice.
no dreams today...

----------


## doctor

jan 26

*20*

The dream starts in n intergalactic war (dream sign: war). Everything is 2d things floating in a 3d space all except for the people. There are spaceships floating around and when the lasers on the front over heat they blink a bright red.

Anyway, i find myself on a small space rock where a hut was built. I walked inside the hut and find my girlfriend. We talk about mostly nothing and after a while she says "20". For some reason in this dream the number 20 means to come close. Except in my dream I see it as 2o. We come close and we're about to kiss when a friend of mine (austin) comes bursting into the hut, yelling out baseball facts. (this is probably because the night before on the news there was a kid who knew all this useless baseball knowledge) His dad comes in right after him and tells him how proud he is of his son. After a while they leave and it's just me and my girl friend.

Next part is fuzzy and some parts missing but some how I do something that turns the everything in the univers 3d and then a narrator starts talking: "And then they find that now they can truly appreciate the value and beuaty of space, in 3D!"

It ends on a beautiful picture of a man staring at the planets in awe.

It was a great dream

----------


## doctor

Jan 27

*Murder and a Theif*

First Lucid Dream!!!! 

Alright it starts out that I'm with 2 of my friends (marcos and eshawn) it's night and we're at my other friends (peter) house. In my dream what I portray as his house is actually my house with slightly different interior which actually is not what I caught. We're in the back yard and eshawn and marcos are actually trying to kill some one. I'm looking around very worried and said that maybe we shouldn't be out here at someone else's (my) house. Marcos seems to agree with me for the most part but eshawn is still banging away at the now ragdoll body. 

I decide to head inside to get omething to drink. Mind you that peter's family doesn't know that we're here nor do they know that we're smashing what may be their son outside. I open the door and I see a silouette of a woman and I sneak only in the shadows so as not to be seen. I head to the fridge, which happens to be exactly like my house. I fill the cup with water and this strange man, looked like an indie kid from 20-28 yo.Indie kid is a person part of the indie music scene, males in this case seldom care aout their hair and wear depeneding on the subtype: skinny jeans and very colorful clothing or baggy jeansand nothing specifically. This guy was the latter. I assumed that he was the woman's husband. 

Strangely I felt it was alright to ask him if I could have a sandwhich, so I did. He asked what bread I wold like, the in pieces or the 2 end pieces that he said no one liked. I said 2 of the inside pieces but I also like the outside pieces so I asked if I could have both of those too so I could have extra bread. He said no and then we got into a small argument of If he'sn not going to eat the bread whats the point of him not giving it to me. Finally, he went away, and I don't remember how or why, but right now I'm going to assume he went to sleep. I made my sandwhich with four pieces of bread 2 inside and 2 outside just to spite him. Sorry for the boring sandwhich story, now for the fun stuff  :smiley: 

As I sneak back to the door I see again the silouette of what was in my dream Peter's mom. Then I realise that it looks nothing like peter's mom and then I AM LUCID!!!! Finally, a lucid dream. Immediately I'm looking around saying, "hey, this is my house...and hey thats not peter's mom, and whoa I'm lucid!" As the first test of my lucidity I pull the cup, still full of water, to my mouth and blow trying to cool it. It only works a little bit but I am still excited. I look at the siloutte and as the woman comes closer i push her away telekenetically. I am excited; which I think leads to the next part. 

No longer lucid, I have a false awakening, which another first actually. I rush to my computer and quickly get on DV to post it. Then I wake up.

This experience has brought me to a question.
Do we have lucid dreams or do we dream that we dreamed lucidly?
I believe in the first but I think its interesting.

----------


## doctor

Nothing today

----------


## doctor

See last post. I need more sleep

----------


## doctor

over the weekend I went to boston
dreams from then that I remember for now

jan 31-feb1

*StumbleUpon*
This dream was on a plane:

For some reason I was showing my mom something on stumbleupon.
for those of you who have never used this program its something that brings you to a random internet page depending on your interests.
So I'm just stumbling around and all of a sudden, every other page goes to porn.

*Jan 31*

This dream was also on a plane. It was so confusing I have no idea what to call it.

So it started out that I was this guy living in a tiny shack with tons of people. I was then traveling to get this job at a steel mill. Since I was leaving all of my friends and family I stuffed pics of them in my socks.
Took a grey hound bus (funny for me in retrospect)

When I came to the mill I met 2 huge guys. One was my friend and his twin, who dressed slightly differently, was my enemy. Apparently our employer had this annual soccer game that was a soccer game and a gladiator match combined. From the pictures in my head there were around 20 soccer balls but that didnt matter. The main objective was to kick the crap out of the other guy. 

So I'm doing pretty good, high five friendly giant man. Everythings good. Then I bump into the back of evil giant. He looks at me and I know I'm dead already. He knocks me on my back and rips off my shoes. I dunno how else I was inured, but I was. He sees the pics of my fam and friends and I'm like crying for him not to rip em or something. Well he does. Then looks toward me menacingly, ready to make me feel the most pain in my life. Thank God, I woke up!

*White Man's Burden (and the chinese)*
This dream was narrated to me like a child's book by a man with an extremely propper voice.

So there's this Native American tribe and then this plane carrying a chinese business woman crashes in the middle. Some how soon following: a white guy from england and one from colonial america come and all three get the Indians addicted to money. Soon chinese lady mysteriously dissapears. The English man leaves with his hounds to find her. He will need the hounds for his own protection. The colonial american soon follows with hogs; they will cover his sent.

Both end up finding the woman in a cave with the wreckage of her plane. All of a sudden now I'm a character. For some reason we're rich or just dancing in the money. I guess we scammed them because we realise that the indians will get seriously pissed at us and will come after us. The woman has her plane. the englishman his hounds, and the american his hogs so he can hide in the scent.

 Then I had this huge hit of deja vu except the american wouldnt get in his hogs. "hell no" he said with huge attitude (which wasn't part of the narration at all). I end up hiding in the hogs and I wake up.

----------


## doctor

Feb 2

*Mexican Jokes*

My shy Mexican friend was telling a mexican to the whole class at a podium. This in itself is suspicious sinces she's shy; she's maexican so the jokes were no biggie  ::D: . I don't remember it but I know it had something to do with a white guy confusing si and no (how???) to a mexican. It made everyone laugh

----------


## doctor

feb 3
scraps about a japanese girl?

----------


## doctor

feb 5

*Wounded Soldier*

So there was this soldier coming back from the Iraq war visiting my school. He was injured and had a bum leg. We're sitting in my school's library, which in the dream version has 3 levels almost like terraced farming. Inbetween every terrace were giant shelves. 

One thing leads to another in a series of events that I cannot remember but I make the soldier really mad some how and starts chasing me. All of a sudden that bum leg isn't so bum anymore and I'm sprinting for my life. I'm a free runner (look it up) and in cross country so I thought I could easily out run this huge bulky guy. I start jumping over shelves and running circles around him but whereever I go he follows. My footsteps start to get more laborous and harder until they barely lift from the ground but he's still runnin' on full chug behind me.

It got to the point where all I could do was while laying on my stomach, roll around, or put bursts of energy into little leap frog jumps. He caught to me. I looked straight at him and woke up.

----------


## doctor

feb 7

*Presidential Tennis*

Obama gave me and my gf a tour of Ground Zero and apparently if you go deep enough there's a tennis court.
Who knew

We played

I've tried the "Body falling asleep" method of going lucid 3 times now and all of them i just all asleep beore my body does.
Any advice?
Any other favorable methods?

----------


## doctor

Feb 9

*Murder Attempt on the Launch Pad*

All of this scared me pretty bad:

I was living on some kind of station or space shuttle with a team of doctors or scientist. In the shuttle, which should have made me lucid, was this huge stone ornate room (unless I'm mixing up dreams here) If you've seen Valkerye, then it was the exact same as the court room just without the nazi flags and the chairs. We're all wearing blue jump suits and this weird white wrist guards.

Well in the ship, there happened to be a leak and for some reason it was water that was leaking in. We called our mechanic which was this asian guy. He took off his wrist guards and put on these huge electronic gloves that look sort of like a mechanic version of hellboys arms just on both arms. One of the ship's crewmen floats towards us and welcomes the mechanic, "Dude! Welcome back long time no see!" They act chummy while I walk away.

I recieve a text from my girlfriend telling me that I should stay in the ship and everything's going to be all right. After a few thoughts connect in my head I find that she's actually trying to kill me. I exit the craft which some how leads me to the thrusters. We're not in space, we're on a launchpad...

I realise that the thrusters were going to start launch at any second, so I jump to across a gap to this ledge. Barely hanging on, I muscle my way up. And sprint behind a large shed. I can see all of my gf's family sitting in 4 dugouts around the rectangular launch pad (about 50 yrds by 30 yrds) in a dirtier version of our space jumpsuits watching the rocket as it launches away.

My friend comes from the same direction I came from almost tripping over himself. I tell him to sit down next to me and I see that we are spotted by my gf's grandmother. "Hey boys, (gf) is over there in that dugout" She says, so I see she wasn't in on the plan to murder me. As I round the corner trying to get to my gf's dugout my friend (who is there for comedic relief) mentions that he had surgery to connect his oral cavity to his penis...I laugh and then I see my gf. I pull out a rifle (from my inventory  :tongue2: ) and aim it at her. "Why did you try to kill me!" then I wake up.

*Monk (Frag)*

I was a monk in a desolate land.

----------


## doctor

Feb 10

*Sexy Mechanic (FRAG)*

I was a mechanic who attracted lots of women

----------


## doctor

feb 11

*Riot (FRAG)*

There was a riot breaking out among town and I was some sort of leader around there. One of the guys was one of my friends' brother who doesn't actually exist. He was throwing down and popping a lot of paintballs and the smoke rose into the air like a green flair. I had to go down and stop it because he was giving away our position to the enemy.

Not enough sleep

----------


## doctor

feb 12

*Rock Hard Muscles*

This was a bad dream but not bad enough to merit the nightmare red.
So I was with one of my old coaches and a team(not sure which team), when coach wanted to go to the doctor and make us stronger. The way that he wanted to make us stronger was by giving us  What are pretty much just rock steroids. We were ordered to find a bunch of cool looking rocks and then bring them to the doctor's office.

When we got there there were two doors. One side was for the girls and the other side was for the boys. We split up accordingy. As soon as we entered we had to give all of our rocks to this person wearing sterile gloves. The whole thing was like a tunnel covered in the type of small 1 inch tiles most likely found in a shower. When I say tunnel, I mean hallway with no windows or any other doors so not some dark gloomy place.

Next we wer told to strip down and proceed.  I don't remember what happened next, ut next thing I know, my underwear is back on.

So anyway somehow I get seperated from the group and I end up running into the girls group and then sneaking away from them until I finall get to the place where they gave me my "rock steriods". They're in a little pill bottle and they ook like some one mildly crushed my rocks into small ragged pebbles then glue them back together.

 Everyone then left and I ended up being home with my coach, trumpet teacher, some other guy, and my mom. I was about to eat the rocks when  had spilled them onto the ground. This sucked a lot because it turned out that my own rock collection from years past had come to haunt me by placing themselves right at the spill area so I couldn't tell what were the steroid rocks. I quickly gathered them back up (luckily I could tell...this time) When my coach lazily swings his arm around and hit them from my grip.

"Oops" he says. I end up pickin up the exact same rocks maybe a couple extra and the extra guytells me to eat them. Knowing that some are regular rocks I immediately protest. "I could die if I eat these. Some of my own rocks were in there!"

He simply answers with "No they're not, I'm a rock expert".
I end up not eating the rocks and everyone gets pissed at me and leaves.

*The Test of Infidelity*

I was in some fantastic place that kind of reminds me of the mario side scroller. I was driving a car down this floating rainbow path when I pass this huge flower. This girl that I some how recognize, yet never seen her in real life, was standing barefoot on the flower in some delicate dress. In this world it seems that I've had a crush on her and that we had happened to be in a relationship before I got together with my current girl friend so instantly, feelings are felt.

The next thing I know (kind of sudden) is we're together at my school making out pretty intensely. The weird thing is I remember that I have a girlfriend but it was really easy not to think of her while doing this. Remember, I'm extremely faithful in real life! So it turns out that the part of my school that I'm at, is the part that you can see from tons of class rooms from every angle. Afterwards I feel terrible.

It's the next day and I go to my chinese class (which is the class I missed to makeout). I happened to have missed the quiz and one of my class mates saw me the day before. Quickly they accuse me and as quick, I deny all. They end up proving I was not in class by showing a zero on the quiz that was going on the day before. I'm cornered. I'm scared. I wake up.

----------


## doctor

feb 13

nothin
had dreams
but sleep was waayyyy to good
...plus was awaken to early by dumb way

----------


## doctor

feb 14

*Carn-Evil (Carnival)*

This one was a doosie.

So I take my gf to this festival thing in the middle of downtown. It looks very fun and everythings just groovy. We stop at a basketball court and join in a game of knockout that was already started. Time passes and I leave her their for a second and jump over the fence to talk to other folks. They talk to me about parkour and I explain it to them, seems pretty cool right??

Well here's where the crap hits the industrial fan. After talking for a while I realise that my gf has dissapeared. I climb back over the fence and start sprinting around looking for er. I then try to call her phone. It's dead. By the time I hear the end of message machine, I look toward the sun and see it set beyond the horizon. Darkness falls. Nightmare transission: check!

So now I'm running around like crazy yeling out her name looking for any hints that she's still alive and suddenly my phone rings. I rip it out of my pocket and answer it. It's one of my male friends (P for now) and he's crying. He tells me how they've got him in an exibit called "Fat Man's Tub". It happens to be on the horror section of the festival.

I run into the horror section and its crowded with scenes that look like real death's fom a movie. I finally get to where fat man's tub is and it an old rusty tub with the curtain's drawn. I pull the curtains a little and i can see the legs of fat man and in between the legs sits my friend (afro) naked with a beach pail covering his junk.

As he sits their crying, in between sobs he tells me that they (still don't know who they is) stripped him and left him there. I take off my clothes exept for my underwear and tell him to put it on. We gotta get out of here. Some how he has pants and hands me mine back and as we're running out, we run into my gf. I forget what her reasoning is but it doesn't matter cuz I'm so happy! We're walking out trying not to look anyone in the face and I brush past this one guy by saying excuse me. I take a second look and it's this one guy I met at a summer camp years ago.

We joke around for about five seconds, very lightheartedly while the atmosphere remains dark. I wake.

----------


## doctor

feb 16

*Battle at the Silo (FRAG)*

A Silo was blown in half leaving only the bottom part of the tube.

What I remember is a guy using the name of one of my devart friends had woman troubles and his girl was trying to kill him. And we all could fly and had pretty impressive powers. Epic battle. I killed her in the Silo and her body floated up jesus style with arms spread.

----------


## doctor

feb 17
all of these seem to be frags, sorry

*The Great Escape*
So I'm with my friends and we're in this mall place, very few people are there and there's this guy who's running around killing people with fubar (basically a metal rod). He stops by my group so he can talk to us and I'm just getting nervous. He was swinging around the metal rod alot so I get twitchy and go for a grab. Success, I rip the bar from his hands and sprint away. This part sucked cuz he happened to be a very good runner also. Finally after a while I'm able to get away and i'm with my friends and we devise a plan to get the murderer arrested finally.

(It begins) I'm standing behind a table with a girl in the parking lot. One of those crappy fold in leg tables. Eventually I see him running towards the table, and somehow he seems to have acquired a knife. He's running at me and tries to stab me but I dodge and he hits the girl instead. The force from the stab throws her into the wall and she's knocked unconcious. The cops see all of it and come in to arrest him for the murder. As soon as they leave the girl gets up and we laugh about the fake blood and knife wound. 

Yep

*Fast and furious(FRAG)*
I drove backwards on the highway.

*Flying Arguments (FRAG)*
WHOA WATS THIS??? That's right another lucid dream, finally. But it's a frag...and I only remember the lucid part. And only part of the lucid part...

I was flying towards 2 other flyers. I yelled to them why this always happens and asked why do we always have this battle (apparently i've had this dream before???). They just responded that it was my dream therefore my fault that it happened. Not much remembered after that.


Also I have a theory that I've been having more lucid dreams just not remembering anything from it. More complicated than that, but eery other day or so I've been having a blank day. Could be? Idk. Just thoughts

----------


## doctor

feb 19

*Internet Don'ts*

I spent all of my dream trying to persuade a girl not to put pictures of herself on the internet. I was either in some laberynth like thing or a really empty library.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Jeez you have a lot of nightmares!  ::shock::

----------


## doctor

***COMMENTS WELCOME***
***THINGS I SHOULD'VE NOTICED***
***NAMETAGES***
***Lucid***

Alright I'm ready to have an interesting DJ instead of all these crap dreams but here's the scoop on whats been happening: 
Go to sleep-
anywhere from 3-5am: dog wakes me up to eat (can't remember anything)
from here i either just stay awake or I go back to sleep
6-7am wake up for real -if the dog is still in my room then i have trouble remembering anything because he hears me and then messes with me...

I'm starting some different things to try to work around this

june 2

*Pocket Knife (FRAG)*

Found my Leatherman pocket knife...

----------


## doctor

june 4

*Trying To Turn Me Tran*

I remember at first being in some room with my senior friends. Sandler busted in and told us that we were in trouble for something. I think one of the guys had a bong but he hid it right in time. It was the next day and we were being kicked out of the camp. I was walking around outside and I noticed my friend Haley F. She too had a ford escape. I asked her for a ride home. We went on the highway and it was like 8 lanes wide. Crazy huge with tons of cars. We were about to transfer to the highway I take home when I remembered my car was left at the camp. Oh well. We came to a part where  tunnel covered the 8 lane highway but there was a huge traffic jam-cars past where the eyes could see. I got out of the car and discovered a riot going on up ahead. I ran toward it, going into a more grassy area. I found these 2 women throwing tea cups at another woman. Listening to their conversation I found that one of the two attackers was the victim's brother turned tranny and the other attacker was She-man's wife. They were attacking the sister, (a doctor), for not being the one to perform the surgery. Somehow I got in this and they started throwing tea cups at me. They were really aiming at my balls and got close at one point.

*My Car's Now a Stick Shift*

I was at the house of these rich preppy white kids. We were working on some sort of school project that had to do with strings. He had white strings around everywhere in the room and I kept plucking at them. I was also the only one who was focusing on the food and I was eating (stereotypically) all the food that had to do with chicken. This was only slightly embarrassing. I was messing around the room and messing with this strings that were tied up everywhere when one of them snapped and as a result something bad happened with whatever the project was. The main guy snapped at me and charged off. He came back quickly with a shotgun, cocked in, and pulled the trigger. I sprinted out of the house with him straight on my tail. It was night time and the houses around me were huge. I was going to try to run for my car but I realized that I didn't have enough time to unlock the car door and get in before I would've been shot. I could hear the blasts of the shotgun behind me as I ran around serpentine down the street. Cars were passing me. Soon I saw a small red go-cart/car the size of a large suitcase with a black/asian couple in it (it was dark and they looked like both). I stopped them and told the husband to bend down so i could get in. They heard the shotgun shots and the husband listened. The husband bent down and I sat on top of his back and took the wheel. I stepped on the pedal and whipped left around the corner. Now I was on the back side of the block away from the house. I took another left. I saw Noelle and Madeline and jumped out of the car. We heard cop sirens and I told them that I needed to stay to the alley ways so I could make my way back to my car and get it. We traveled down one alley that soon turned into a street and I took the final left and I could see down the street to my car. There were two bald black guys wearing long black coats in it. I walked up behind it and they both got out of the car. The both had small sub-machine guns Lucid: I charged the guy who came out of the passenger side, pushed his gun to the side, took my keys from my pocket and all in one fluid motion, stabbed him in the neck. He dropped quick but I caught his gun. I then went around the front of the car to the other man. I cocked the gun as he did his and we sprayed each other. The bullets looked like colorful confetti. I could tell he shot me in the face a little as I him. I couldn't think of what I could do to kill him so i shot him again and again. I then wrestled to get his gun and finally brought it out of his hand. I cocked both guns with my teeth and shot a stream of bullets at him, taking care to aim at his face. He fell to the floor. I climbed into my car and started to drive off. My car would not go that fast. Also my brake and acceleration pedals were switched around. I looked down and saw that my car was now a stick shift. The sun started to come up and I quickly learned how to drive this new fangled car. I was on the highway from the previous dream and came to a ramp. I drove up it and shot of the ramp. My car went 400 ft above the ground and I looked down and saw a gap in the highway and the end ramp where I was supposed to land. Noelle was in the car next to me. The car came speeding down and I landed it.

----------


## doctor

june 6

*Battle of the Bands (FRAG)*

I drove to the battle of the bands spot. It was on the side of a mountain and it was night. I stayed in the car with the lights off and I saw Brett and Ted walk by with their amp. I heard them talking about it and it was actually a bomb that would set off once you plug it in. They were gonna let my band use it. They walked away and I saw a little news thing in my head reporting what I just saw. Back to the night mountain. I saw ben w walk past.

----------


## doctor

june 7th

*Toy Story 3 (FRAG)*

I watched Toy Story 3 (not the real one). At one point there was a guy who died and all of the plane toys did a air force memorial fly by. I had to explain that that scene was a reinactment from Top Gun (not sure if it is).

----------


## doctor

June 8th

*Caught Cheating*

Olivia got me to hook up with her in a park. That's not my current gf so you could see how things were very unfortunate. I saw this whole thing go down through a camera lens because her best friend Lydia was taking pictures of it all. The whole plan was to set me up and and get me in trouble. I found her in a building upstairs and while she was talking I grabbed the camera and ran. I passed Sandler on the way down. When i reached the bottom floor I saw that I was downtown. Dobbs was there and I said hi to her. I walked around looking for a place to get the film developed. I was in a part of town that all the shops were part of this old fashioned bazaar. All of the booths were covered in a burlap material held up with sticks. There was a trumpet in one of them and the owner asked me if he could help me as I was walking past. I acted like I was interested and asked the price of something. he told me but I didn't care and I walked away.

*Can't Find My Car*

I was at this place with hastings and sood. It was a bright wide alley way filled with a tanish yellowish brick. Running through the middle was a curving stream who's top was about 5 ft down in the brick lined trough. Hastings (she) was skateboarding and Sood(he) was wearing these weird old weird looking heelys. They were wooden attachments to his shoes with a large wooden wheel towards the back. I was wearing inline skates. We were rolling along the left side of the river and hastings' skateboard hit a ledge and she hit the ground face first. Me and sood stopped and asked, "you okay?" She brushed herself off and said that she was alright. She fell again from the dock into the water and waited for a row boat to come around and climbed in. She came back onto the brick and pretended like it was all supposed to happen. We all got off of our roller things and started walking. Sood stayed there. We passed a shop with an all glass front and Hastings saw Ephraim's sister. She stopped to talk to her and I heard hastings say "how's your boyfriend" as I walked away. While walking away I ran into Justin. I told him I was looking for my car so I could go home. He helped me look. We arrived at a parking lot that reminded me of the SMU campus. I started looking for my license plate.

----------


## doctor

june 9

*Daycare (GLIMPSE)*

Had some dream where me and Erin opened up a psych ward...

----------


## doctor

june 11

*Big Brother (FRAG)*

I was working for a religion driven government. My job was to push a button and kill whoever spoke up against us. I went to an amusement park and all the tables to eat at were full. I was with Less and Mom and mom said I should play my trumpet here.

----------

